# А small group, delicate performancе.



## Oleg (Mar 24, 2019)

Plеасе, advise something like this: a small group, delicate performance of the classical repertoire


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

> Reconstituée à partir de manuscrits des 18ème et 19ème siècles, réalisés par deux élèves du compositeur, Peter Lichtenthal et Franz Xaver Süßmayr, cette version chambriste pour quatre chanteurs, quatuor à cordes et orgue positif du Requiem de Mozart est de toute évidence assez proche de ce que le maître a pu écouter avant sa mort. L'aboutissement de la composition leur ayant été confiés par la femme de Mozart, Constance.
> 
> Les quatre chanteurs interprètent à la fois les parties solistes mais aussi l'entièreté des parties de chœur faisant ressortir la fulgurance de l'inspiration et la simplicité des lignes harmoniques et mélodiques soutenus par une orchestration plus légère.


https://www.ensemblecontraste.com/requiem-de-mozart

(The bit on youtube sounded a bit too sweet and "romantic" for me. Maybe write to them and ask for a recording, or see if they plan on releasing one commercially.)


----------

